# Silver Tan Contax II via Ukraine



## deeslexia (Aug 3, 2012)

SILVER TAN CONTAX II 

Here is the Contax II rebuilt from a parts wreck by Kiev engineers in Ukraine .
What little there was of the black paint was removed and the bare metal polished .
The  self timer mechanism had been  removed . There was no covering so new tan leather .

Evocative  brassing to the rangefinder window and focus wheel plus plenty of scratches inside , signifying a hard like .

It now works exquisitely with the original shutter  , with crystal clear rangefinder .

Testament , not just to the engineering of this well used 75 year old camera , but to the skills and dedication of the ex-Arsenal Kiev Techs who rebuilt both my Contaxes . 

CONTAX II BLACK PAINT AND LEATHER .

This one is actually less original than the tan one .

It was made from a box of Contax parts and has a 1955 approx Kiev shutter assembly , which is actually a better idea as it is 20 years younger !

The rear leather with Zeiss stamping was saved with new 1950s Kiev leather to the front .

Both cameras work exquisitely and cost me £150 each .

dee


----------



## IanG (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice, classic cameras.

Ian


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 12, 2012)

Purists might turn up their noses at these, but there's a fascination with such Russian wizardry.  With "fakes" now being openly collected, it's likely such hybrid cameras are going to appreciate in value.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2012)

Very sexy beasts indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 12, 2012)

Sweet stuff!


----------



## stlbob (Aug 13, 2012)

I have enough slr's..looking for my first rangefinder.Those are purtty..


----------

